# Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO



## butter_milch (29. September 2008)

*Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

Hallo,

ich habe vor, mir in der nächsten Zeit neue Kopfhörer sowie eine neue Soundkarte kaufen.

Umsteigen möchte ich von einem [SIZE=-1]billigen [/SIZE]*[SIZE=-1]Speed-Link SL-8727 Enyo[/SIZE]* (lacht mich ruhig aus) Headset auf hochwertige *Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO* Kopfhörer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 => 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit der Zeit würde ein Umstieg von einer *Asus Supreme FX II* , welche sicherlich eine sehr gute "on-board" Lösung von Asus darstellt, auf eine *X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro* eine *X-Fi Titanium* oder eine *[SIZE=-1]X-Fi Xtreme Gamer Fatal1ty[/SIZE]*[SIZE=-1] folgen.[/SIZE]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 => 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun habe ich folgende Fragen an die audiophilen Member unter uns:

*1.* Ist es überhaupt möglich die Kopfhörer mit diesen Karten zu betreiben? Wenn nein, warum nicht und welche wären eine gute Alternative? 

Wenn möglich würde ich die Kopfhörer eine Zeit lang mit der Supreme FX II betreiben. Ansonsten würde ich die neue Karte parallel zu den Kopfhörern kaufen.

*2.* Was hat es mit den 250 Ω bzw. 80 Ω auf sich und spielt das eine Rolle bei der Kartenauswahl?

*3.* Wo genau liegt der Unterschied zwischen der X-Fi Titanium und der X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty? Fehlt ersterer der 64MB große Speicher? Was ist der Vorteil der Titanium Serie?

*4.* Hier werden die Meinungen wohl weit auseinandergehen, aber gibt es überhaupt bessere Kopfhörer im Sub-130€-Bereich als die, DT 770 PRO? Sollten geschlossen sein!

Kurz gesagt: Ich hätte gerne die besten <130€ Kopfhörer, welche ich mit einer Creative Karte der neueren Generation betreiben kann.

Freue mich auf Antworten,

lG, butter_milch


----------



## HeX (29. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

zu 3. der unterschied liegt bei den beiden im detail: die platinum hat kein shield, nur 16mb x-ram und keinen anschluss für ein frontplanel, wenn du dies nicht brauchst dann nimm die


----------



## butter_milch (29. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*



HeX schrieb:


> zu 3. der unterschied liegt bei den beiden im detail: die platinum hat kein shield, nur 16mb x-ram und keinen anschluss für ein frontplanel, wenn du dies nicht brauchst dann nimm die



Ah, vielen Dank. Nein, in diesem Fall greife ich zu den Fatal1ty-Versionen. 64MB sollten es dann doch sein 



Overlocked schrieb:


> Muss es eine Creative sein, oder kann es auch eine Xonar sein? Mal ein Vorschlag: LINK



Zitat aus dem Doppelpost 

Die Xonar übersteigt leider ein gewisses Limit, welches ich mir gesetzt habe. Die Soundkarte sollte nicht über 100€ die Kopfhörer nicht über 130€ kosten. Natürlich kann man untereinander ein bisschen geben und nehmen


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

Schau dir mal die Xonar DX an 

Der RAM bringt dir btw garnix.


----------



## CentaX (29. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

Jop, den RAM kannste vergessen, nur schön auf dem Papier...
Ich würd dir bei dem ganzen Creative Treiberchaos auch eher zu ner Asus Xonar raten.
Da gibts auch 2 kleinere für 60-70€.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

RAM is sinnlos, hol dir die Extrem Music.


----------



## pixelflair (30. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> RAM is sinnlos, hol dir die Extrem Music.


 

kann ich nur zustimmen, hab sie mit nem HD465 von Sennheiser und bin voll zufrieden damit


----------



## Overlocked (30. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> RAM is sinnlos, hol dir die Extrem Music.


Da kann er sich gleich eine Xonar DX kaufen^^


----------



## butchrulz (30. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Da kann er sich gleich eine Xonar DX kaufen^^



Wobei dann aber doch EAX 5 fehlen würden!? Oder...

Und für 3 Euro mehr bekommt man auch den Nachfolger ... X-Fi Xtreme Music *UAA* 

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a311863.html


----------



## Overlocked (30. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

Arg. Das wird dann simuliert


----------



## butter_milch (30. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

Danke für die vielen Antworten 

Wird wohl eine Creative X-Fi Extreme Music UAA werden.

Während Asus ein Allrounder ist, spezialisiert sich Creative wenigstens auf den Audiosektor. Daher lieber Creative, obwohl die Treiber echt nicht der Hit sein sollen ^^

Was ist denn nun mit den Kopfhörern. Kann ich die 250 Ohm Variante (tut das eigentlich etwas zur Sache) mit der Extreme Music betreiben?


----------



## butchrulz (30. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

@butter_milch

Was genau hat dich denn auf das Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO gebracht?

Habe vor mir in nächster Zeit auch mal ein anständiges Headset zu zulegen.
Die Wände in der neue Wohnung sind zu dünn für ein 5.1 Sys


----------



## butter_milch (30. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

Ein Freund hat sie mir empfohlen.

Ich finde die Technischen Daten sprechen für sich:

- Beyerdynamic ist ein renomiertes Unternehmen im Audiosektor
- ohrumschließend bedeutet einen hohen Tragekomfort, jedenfalls für mich
- geschlossen, filtern bis 18db alles raus d.h. jegliches Geräusch des PCs
- 250 Ohm sollen auch toll sein, nur hab ich keinen Plan warum ^^
- bei soclhen Studiokopfhörern kann man wohl nichts falsch machen

lG


----------



## Bond2602 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

Der Freund war ich 

Alle konstruktiv destruktive Kritik an mich 

Nein, da er einen Stereokopfhörer sucht und die Technischen Daten (wie oben verlinkt) für sich sprechen, habe ich ihm diese empfohlen.

Ich habe meinerseits ein Medusa 5.1, was auch sehr gut ist, nur das wollte der feine Herr ja nicht, weil er die USB Variante genommen hat und diese mit integrierter Soundkarte mäßigen Klang bietet 

Das hat ihn abgeschreckt - irreparabel.

Nun musses ein gutes Stereo sein, und Beyerdynamics macht sehr gute Kopfhörer 

MfG Bond2602


----------



## Overlocked (30. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

Ok sieht ganz nett aus, Klirrfaktor von 0,2%, ABER ich glaube, dass der Tragekomfort sehr schnell zu wünschen übrig lässt, denn bei einem Anpressdruck von 3,5 N vergeht dir der Spaß und bei der Auspolsterung, wird es dir schnell heiß, das macht dann alles andere als Spaß.

edit: Schau dir das an: LINK


----------



## BloodySuicide (30. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Während Asus ein Allrounder ist, spezialisiert sich Creative wenigstens auf den Audiosektor. Daher lieber Creative, obwohl die Treiber echt nicht der Hit sein sollen ^^


 
Asus ist einfach nur groß, aber das macht sie nicht gleich schlechter als Creative. Im Gegenteil. Sie bekommen die Bauteile evtl dadurch sogar billiger. Die Kapazitäten im Bereicht der Entwicklung und dem Support sind auf jeden Fall wesentlich größer.
Dafür das Asus nur ein "Allrounder" ist, stecken die Xonars aber noch jeder X-Fi in die Tasche. Die Überlegung sollte man sich schon machen.
Bei einem hochwertigem KH, machen sich auch die hochwertigen Wandler bemerkbar.


----------



## butter_milch (30. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

Ich werds mir überlegen, aber mein Markenbewusstsein ist stark in mir, jedenfalls hier 

Leider weiß ich immer noch nicht, ob ich die 250 Ohm KHs dort anschließen kann. 

Denn sobald es mir jemand sagt, wird gekauft


----------



## Digger (30. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

guck dir doch mal ein paar AKG kopfhörer an, die haben auch seh schöne modell. hab ein funk-surround kopfhörer von denen, und bin - natürlich -  begeistert.


----------



## butchrulz (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Bei einem hochwertigem KH, machen sich auch die hochwertigen Wandler bemerkbar.



Kurze Frage, in einem anderen Thread hast du die Sennheiser HD 595 empfohlen! Kann man die denn mit den Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO vergleichen?!
Falls es doch ein Headset werden soll, dann wäre das *http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=sphsSennheiser PC 350 *recht interessant...


----------



## Bullveyr (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

@BloodySuicide

Asus (7 Mrd. Umsatz) ist zwar wesentlich größer als Creative (1 Mrd. Umsatz) aber Audio ist bei Creative eben Kerngeschäft. Theoretisch hat Asus natürlich das größere Potential im Bereich Entwicklung aber in der Realität wird die Entwicklungsabteilung (Soundkarten) imho von Creative mindestens gleich groß sein.

Dass Asus diverse Bauteile wirklich billiger bekommt bezweifle ich auch sehr stark 

@butter_milch

die 80 Ohm Variante dürfte sich wohl besser ohne Kopfhörerverstärker betreiben lassen, wobei die Xonar dafür besser geeignet sein soll


----------



## butter_milch (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

Wie genau kann ich mir einen solchen Vertärker vorstellen und was kostet er denn? Wenn 250 Ohm besseren bzw. genaueren Klang bedeuten, fände ich sie interessanter.

@Digger: Mein Vater besitzt die AKG K-1000 [KLICK ME], ich weiß daher, wie genial AKGs klingen können 

Laut der Seite gehören Sennheiser, AKG, Beyerdynamic, Stax und Grado zu den besten Fabrikanten von KHs. Daher ist man wohl mit all diesen Herstellern gut beraten. 

Preislich wären aber nur die AKG K 171 MK II i.O. und diese haben (mein Wissen in diesem Bereich ist begrenzt^^) keine so guten technischen Daten.

Was man dann letzenendes wählt bestimmen das eigene Markenbewustsein und der persönliche Geschmack ^^

Momentan stehe ich hier:

Ich habe vor mir eine X-Fi Extreme Musik UAA zu kaufen und dazu die besten geschlossenen Kopfhörer unter 130€, welche für mich momentan noch die DT 770 PRO darstellen 

Jetzt warte ich das mit dem Verstärker noch ab 

lG, butter_milch


----------



## butchrulz (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Ich habe vor mir eine X-Fi Extreme Musik UAA zu kaufen und dazu die besten geschlossenen Kopfhörer unter 130€, welche für mich momentan noch die DT 770 PRO darstellen



Sorry falls ich mich einfach in deinen Thread mit einklinke, aber das Thema beschäftigt mich zur Zeit auch 
Wobei ich eben einen KH mit Mikro suche, wobei dass kein Muss ist, wenn es keinen vergleichbaren guten KH mit Mikro geben sollte!

@all
Daher ergänze ich die Frage, ob es ein vergleichbaren Kopfhörer wie den DT 770 PRO auch mit Mikro gibt?! Wäre der Sennheiser PC 350 ein gutes Beispiel ... ?!

Ach uzdn Preislich sollte es sich im gleichen Bereich abspielen ...


----------



## Digger (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

@butter_milch,
diese k1000 sind ja ma geil 

ich würd auch einfach mal in den laden gehen und probe hören, kannst ja jenachdem ne cd oda dein mp3 player mitnehmen, da anschließen, macht immer noch mehr sinn, als das hier theoretisch nach "daten" zu machen. kleine fachgeschäfte sind da bestimmt sehr hilfsbereit, und dann bestellste im inet...(is zwar eventuell nich die netteste variante dem laden gegenüber, aber der hat nunmal fachgerechte beratung, hier gehts ja größtenteils ums subjektive empfinden, und das is bekanntermaßen bei jedem anders.)


----------



## butter_milch (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

Ich glaube kaum, dass das 350 schlecht ist. Und sicherlich sein Geld wert. 

Nur möchte ich welche ohne Kopfhörer und werde mir das Richtmikrofon [KLICK ME] meines alten P5N-SLI Premium anstecken.

Somit sind die KH universell einsetzbar und man sieht nich dumm aus, wenn man mit nem HS in der Stadt herumläuft (sollte das überhaupt passieren )


----------



## butter_milch (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

Nunja, da mir keiner sagen konnte ob 250 Ohm nun gehen oder nicht, habe ich sie mir gekauft um sie selbst zu testen. Schade das es wirklich keiner wusste, nicht einmal im Creative Forum haben sie es 

Ich werde dann im Forum posten ob es geht oder ob man sich lieber die 80 Ohm Variante kaufen sollte. Dann wissen es zumindest andere 

Beyerdynamic selbst schreibt:

250 Ohm: Standardimpedanz für universelle Anwendung, maximale Leistung an Netzbetriebenen Geräten, bei Batteriegeräten etwas Leiser.

Die werden es wissen, die Karte kriegt hoffentlich mehr Saft als ein .mp3-Player  mit einer AA-Batterie 

lG, butter_milch


----------



## S_Fischer (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

wenn du xp nutzt empfehle ich dir die hier Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty Champion Series
habe sie selber ist voll und ganz jeden einzelnen cent wert begeistert vom ersten tag bis heute die asus würde ich dir nicht empfehlen sie wirbt zwar es wäre eien creative karte allerdings ist dort kein crestive chip verbaut sondern ein onbord chip und zweitens hat sie nur eax 4.0, wenn du schon so teure köpfhörer dr kaufst dann muss die karte ensprechend sein!

falls du schon vista nutzt ist es glaube ich sinnvoller diese hier zu kaufen Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium - Fatal1ty Champion Series
da sie besser mit vista zusammenarbeiten soll sonst ist sie ja gleich wie mein sieht nur besser aus, aber kauf dir auf jeden fall eine creative!!
Hoffe du liest das noch und vieleicht konnte ich dir ja helfen


----------



## butter_milch (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

So,

vor ein paar Tagen kam nun die Karte und die KHs. Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Vor allem mit den Kopfhörern. 

Sie funktionieren tadellos sowohl an der Supreme FX II und der Xtreme Music UAA.

Da die Xtreme Music leider dafür verantwortlich ist, dass ich kein Stalker Clear Sky spielen kann, fliegt sie jetzt aus dem System und ich werde die Supreme FX II weiterhin benutzen.

Sollte ich nach dem Austausch keine Qualitätsverluste beim Sound bemerken, werde ich die Xtreme Music wieder an Alternate zurückschicken.

Ich glaube so und so, dass es die Kopfhörer sind, die den größten Teil zum Erlebnis beitragen.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

Wenn du doch mal eine gute Soundkarte haben willst ohne auf Creative zurück zu greifen und wenn dir die Asus Karten weiterhin zu teuer sind solltest du dir mal die Agrippa an sehen:
Club 3D Theatron Agrippa DTS 7.1, PCI (CMS-THAGR) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Unter der Haube steck immerhin eine Auzentech Konstruktion.


----------



## butchrulz (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*



butter_milch schrieb:


> So,
> 
> Da die Xtreme Music leider dafür verantwortlich ist, dass ich kein Stalker Clear Sky spielen kann, fliegt sie jetzt aus dem System und ich werde die Supreme FX II weiterhin benutzen.



Was? Wegen der Soundkarte kannst du ein Spiel nicht Spielen?! 
Hab mir vor ein paar Tagen auch die Xtreme Music UAA bestellt...

Na das fängt ja schon mal gut an bevor die Karte überhaupt da ist 

Und wie sind sonst so die Eindrücke des KH?
Kannst du vielleicht auch ein paar Bilder machen, die auf der HP von denen sind recht klein  thx


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Da die Xtreme Music leider dafür verantwortlich ist, dass ich kein Stalker Clear Sky spielen kann, fliegt sie jetzt aus dem System und ich werde die Supreme FX II weiterhin benutzen.


 
Öhem, nur mal so am Rande, es gibt auch nach wie vor die Soundblaster Audigy 2ZS für relativ "kleines" Geld und die funzt auch in Stalker Clear Sky unter Vista Ultimate x64...

Ich hab den ganzen X-Fi-TamTam eh nicht verstanden, die Audigy 2ZS war ja schon "State of the Art" im bezahlbaren Bereich...

Klingt gigantisch an nem Teufel 5.1 und auch über meine Sennheiser-Kopfhörer kommt ordentlich Dampf und sauberer Frequenzgang!

Greetz


----------



## butter_milch (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

Hoi,

sry, Bilder sind momentan nicht möglich. Habe keine Cam hier :/

Beeindrucken tuen sie mich. Ich bin wie gesagt davon überzeugt, dass sie den Großteil der Soundleistung zu verantworten haben.

Das mit Stalker habe ich bereits fixen können. Es lag an einer .dll Datei, welche man austauschen muss.

Leider bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen, die alte Karte wieder einzubauen um einen direkten Vergleich anzustellen. Sobald ich das schaffe berichte ich hier von den Unterschieden. Vllt. reichen am Ende ja lediglich die Kopfhörer 

Achja, was ich zu den Kopfhörer doch sagen kann:

Die Dämmung ist der Hammer. Es braucht Zeit sich daran zu gewöhnen, denn auch die eigene Stimme ist der gedämpft, was es anfangs recht ungewöhnlich macht. 4x 33dB Nanoxia Lüfter sind nur als leises Brummen zu vernehmen. Ich musste sie aber wieder herunterdrosseln, da das Mikrofon alles aufgenommen hat 

Anfangs war der Druck den die Kopfhörer auf das Innenohr ausübten fast schmerzhaft. Nach ein paar Stunden aber war davon nichts mehr zu spüren.

Das kurze Kabel könnte einen stören. Dieses ist nämlich ein Spiralkabel und schrumpft somit von 3m auf ca. 1,2m und zieht bei längeren Distanzen ständig an den KHs. Ich komme aber damit klar, spätestens nach 5 Minuten Dauerziehen ist das Kabel ausgeleiert und auf 2m Länge gewachsen 

lG


----------



## CptSam (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

hi 
ich weiss ist schon ein bissle alt aber nutzt du jetzt die 250ohm(falls ja wie ist es mit lautstärke und bass usw. -son kleiner bericht vllt ?   ) version des dt770 an deiner x-fi ??
ich möchte mir nämlich auch die KH kaufen und hab ne x-fi titanium 


und grüße nach freiburg


----------



## Push (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

bei HiFi KH würde ich eher die Xonar Bravura empfehlen , die hat auch gleich nen KH Verstärker integriert ...


----------



## CptSam (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

mag ja sein ich kauf mir aber keine neue Soundkarte mehr


----------



## Pravasi (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

Dann der mit 80 Ohm. 
Das evtl. mehr an Qualität der 250 Ohm werden durch die mangelnde Kraft deiner Karte nicht zu Geltung kommen.
Falls du es dir leisten kannst,bestelle am besten beide und schicke einen wieder zurück.

Habe selber den DT880 mit 250 Ohm. 
Je nachdem wo ich ihn laufen lasse hört er sich schon wirklich sehr anders an.
Das geht los bei wärmer, wenn ich ihn in den KH-Ausganges eines sehr guten CD-Players stecke,bis hin zu echt kraftlos im iPod. Genau das könnte dir auch sehr gut mit einem hochohmigen KH passieren wenn die Quelle nicht stark genug ist ihn wirklich anzusprechen,zu bewegen.
Da es dir wahrscheinlich sehr auf den Bass ankommt,ein wichtiger Punkt.
Wo soll er denn in 1.Linie eingesetzt werden? PC oder auch/hauptsächlich woanders?

Wegen dem MMX300(was deswegen ja auch auf 32 Ohm läuft)habe ich noch keine Rückmeldung von Beyerdynamic. 
Falls es im Kern wirklich mit dem DT770 identisch ist,ist das bestimmt auch eine recht gängige und unbequeme Frage. Aber ich bleib da mal dran.
Hab mir gestern nochmal den 770er und den 990er angehört. Ist an der Wand halt immer so eine Sache. Sind aber nicht weit genug von meinem 880er im Bass entfernt um leichten Herzens einem Kauf zu zustimmen. Deswegen kommt nachher der Denon AH2000 ins Haus. Mal schauen was der im Game bringt. 
Das Medusa muss auf jeden Fall weg.


----------



## Elvis3000 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*



Pravasi schrieb:


> Dann der mit 80 Ohm.
> Das evtl. mehr an Qualität der 250 Ohm werden durch die mangelnde Kraft deiner Karte nicht zu Geltung kommen.
> Falls du es dir leisten kannst,bestelle am besten beide und schicke einen wieder zurück.
> 
> ...




hi pravasi ...alter freund  

hab beyer auch mal wegen der bauform  betreffend 770 und mmx geschrieben.....keine antwort bekommen.
hatte übrigens 3 tage das sennheiser pc 360 .......und gleich wieder zurückgeschickt!
der bass stimmt jetzt aber die haben die bauform der ohrmuscheln uberarbeitet.sind jetzt einiges kleiner als am pc 350 und ich hatte einige stellen wo es leicht drückt....ein absolutes no go!
die offene bauweisse ist schon sehr "offen".aussengeräusche verteilen sich in der muschel und und dringen ans ohr durch......sehr unangenehm!
na bleib ich lieber bei meinem 770.riesige superbequeme  ohrmuscheln und der sound ist auch besser.

das pc 360 gibts übrigens schon für 149 euronen im esl-shop


----------



## Whitey (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*



Elvis3000 schrieb:


> hatte übrigens 3 tage das sennheiser pc 360 .......und gleich wieder zurückgeschickt!
> der bass stimmt jetzt aber die haben die bauform der ohrmuscheln uberarbeitet.sind jetzt einiges kleiner als am pc 350 und ich hatte einige stellen wo es leicht drückt....ein absolutes no go!
> die offene bauweisse ist schon sehr "offen".aussengeräusche verteilen sich in der muschel und und dringen ans ohr durch......sehr unangenehm!
> na bleib ich lieber bei meinem 770.riesige superbequeme  ohrmuscheln und der sound ist auch besser.
> ...



Hab mir das PC 360 gestern gekauft, bin sehr zufrieden damit, das die Ohrmuscheln etwas kleiner sind als andere kann ich bestätigen aber da ich relativ kleine Ohren habe stört mich das nicht, über die außen Geräusche kann ich mich allerdings nicht beklagen, da es nicht schlimmer ist wie bei einem speedlink Medusa, ich würde sagen das ist gewohnheitssache.

Im vergleich zum PC 350 hat Sennheiser doch einiges verbessert, wem das Headset von der Größe her passt und sich ein PC 350 mit gutem Bass und weichen Ohrmuscheln + offener Bauweise wünscht wird mit dem PC 360 nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## CptSam (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

@Elvis welche Version vom 770 hast du 80 oder 250 OHM ?

@Pavarsi     wenn ich mir beide bei Amazon bestell hab ich ja eh 2wochen rückgaberecht oder?


----------



## Pravasi (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

Also ich werde da die Tage mal direkt bei Beyerdynamic anrufen.
Wäre doch gelacht wenn wir alle dumm bleiben müssten...

Habe mir heute einen Denon AH2000 zum zocken besorgt ,ruckzuck ein Mikro drangebaut(Stolz)und erstmal ein paar Stunden rumprobiert:Oh Mann...Nach 2 Jahren rumprobieren bin ich endlich da angekommen wo ich hinwollte. Nur Geil!
Die Mikrolösung kann ich sehr empfehlen:
-Headset mit nur einem Lautsprecher von Sennheiser
-Bügel komplett entfernen so das nur nochder Lautsprecher mit der dem                             zugehörigen,beweglichem Mikro dran vorhanden ist.
-Schaumstoff vom Mikro runternehmen
-auf dem KH einen Streifen doppelseitiges Klebeband anbringen und darauf Klettband kleben
-das selbe mit dem vom Schaumstoff befreitem Headset tun
-zusammenheften-fertig

Der Mikroarm lässt sich noch bewegen und man kann das ganze dank Klettverschluss jederzeit wieder ganz leicht trennen.
Das macht es doch leicht auf ein Fertig-Headset zu verzichten,oder?


----------



## Pravasi (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*



CptSam schrieb:


> @Elvis welche Version vom 770 hast du 80 oder 250 OHM ?
> 
> @Pavarsi wenn ich mir beide bei Amazon bestell hab ich ja eh 2wochen rückgaberecht oder?


 Die Ohmzahl macht dich noch ganz krank,gelle?Kann ich aber gut nachvollziehen...
Ich habe noch nie beim Versandhänler das Rückgaberecht in Anspruch genommen,aber im Prinzip ist das so. Ruf doch einfach ansonsten bei dem Shop an und frag nach Details diesbezüglich.

Ich war ja heute bei Saturn.Hab mich für nen KH interessiert und gefragt wie das denn mit Rückgaberecht ist. Ich müsste das Teil halt ganz klar erstmal bei mir zu Hause ausprobieren und im Internet kann ich es ja auch zurückgeben(der Preis war derselbe wie im Internet!).
Hat der Verkäufer sofort eingesehen und mir angeboten abends kurz vor Schluss zu kommen und mir das Vorführmodell(was praktischerweise schon eingespielt ist)bis Dienstag mit Geld-Zurückgarantie bei nichtgefallen zu geben.
Jetzt habe ich einen weitern scheissteuren KH und er ein Geschäft gemacht. Nur gut sowas.
Evtl. hast du ja auch so eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## CptSam (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

ja war auch im saturn aber die haben den 770 nicht nur hd595 und der hat mich da nich so überzeugt


----------



## Elvis3000 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*



CptSam schrieb:


> @Elvis welche Version vom 770 hast du 80 oder 250 OHM ?
> 
> @Pavarsi     wenn ich mir beide bei Amazon bestell hab ich ja eh 2wochen rückgaberecht oder?


da ich den kh nur an der soundkarte betreibe die 80 ohm version.bei musikhaus thoman für 150 euro +3 jahre garantie und 30 tage rückgaberecht!


----------



## CptSam (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

ok danke  
also kann ich mir bei thoman beide bestellen und schick dann halt den der mir nicht passt zurück


----------



## CptSam (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

so letzte frage  
nachdem ich bei Thomann angefragt habe kam als antwort:
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
Prinzipiell laufen beide Varianten an dieser Karte.
Die 80 Ohm Version ist jedoch deutlich lauter und wenn man nicht mit einem zusätzlichen Verstärker arbeiten will
auch eher empfehlenswerter.

so jetzt zur frage:  iwie Qualitätsverlust oder so werde ich ja nicht haben nur weil ich 80 statt 250 Ohm Kopfhörer nehme, oder? 
ich fand die antwort ein bisschen schwammig, ich wollte ne direkte antwort z.B. "nimm die 80Ohm weil bla bla bla bla bla usw."^^ und nich "ja beide laufen an der karte aber die is bla bla und die hat blabla bla "-.-
wie gesagt sie werden dann nur am computer betrieben
sry dass ich so viel frag aber 150€ will ich nich einfach ausm fenster werfen 
danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## Pravasi (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

Der"Qualitätsverlust "wird für dich wohl jenseits des Wahrnehmbaren liegen.
Der 80er ist ohne extra KH-Verstärker klar besser weil er sein Potential an deinem System einfach besser entfalten kann. 
Der 250 ist bei dir nur theoretisch etwas besser,in etwa so wie du mit einem Porsche in einem stop and go verkehr schneller bist als wie mit nem Golf-gar nicht.


----------



## CptSam (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Creative X-Fi für Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO*

ok danke hab mir die 80ohm bestellt (heut mittag schon ) 


DEUTSCHLAND


----------

